# Hydrolics question 1970 135



## scholar (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys and girls. My father and I are the pround new owner of a 1970 massey 135 gas. this is the first tractor we have ever owned. i believe we got a solid deal. but there is a problem and we knew it when we purchased it. the hydrolics seem to be bypassing since we cant lift the bush hog up high enough to level it properly. we have heard that these early 70's masseys are common for this problem>>??? Im a car/truck tech and have no problem of diving in but im lost to were to start with hydrolics. if there is any one out there that knows were to start with this is or there is a detailed link that some one could tell me about we would be more then gratefull !
Kevin


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

g.day kevin.
You say it will not lift high enough ,is it trying to lift or does it lift so far then stop lifting .
I f it is TRYING to lift it may need the hydraulic adjustment played with ,this is a job for a mechanic or someone who is familiar with the ferguson hydraulics to say the masseys have a problem with lifting high enough i cannot agree I have been a massey field serviceman in Australia for over 37 years and i would say they lift the same height as the american green tractor of the same size Ha Ha.
If the hydraulics lift the bushhog so far and stop ,using the position control lever thats the one nearest your leg when you are sitting on the drivers seat there is an adjustable stop ,one with a knurled round nut which when loosened of will travel the lenght of the quadrant and can be locked in any position.
If you undo the adjusting stop and move it towards the front of the tractor ie to the bottom of the slot then move the hydraulic control lever further forward this will lift the hydraulics to maximum lift you will hear the pump change sound ,this is the hydraulic releif valve lifting,when you hear the change move the lever back till it changes indicating that the relief valve has returned to normal.at this point you have achieved the maximum lift height of the three point linkage.
the hydraulics may be able to be adjusted on the quadrant this is best left to someone with experience .
Be careful that you dont travel with the hydraulics in the "Constant pumping" position as this will do the pump and the relief valve no good.

You say Gas is that Petrol regardless petrol or diesel you have bought a great tractor and i am sure you will get a lot of pleasure out of her.
Good luck and regards 
Hutch.


----------



## scholar (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Hutch thanks for the reply. I have been up to my eyes and this is the first time back on this site. Well as of now the old girl will not lift the hydrolics at all. I have been told there I must take off the inspection cover that sits just under the seat and start digging to find the pump. im on the fence if i can handle this job. like i said im a class A tech here in canada but have no expericance with hydrolics or tractors lol.
so i guess my question is can any one give me a quick run down of how to remove the hydrolic pump and or does this even sound like my problem
Kevin


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G.Day scholar.
I think it sounds like you might be better off getting a mechanic importantly one that knows the ferguson hydraulic system .
It is unique type of hydraulic pump even with a repair manual a trained automotive mechanic would find it a challenge to pull apart ,repair ,refit and SET UP the hydraulic adjustment. 
So long story short send me a plane ticket and i will come over and fixit for you ,only joking its far to cold for me over there .
Thats all I can offer Keep warm.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## scholar (Jun 5, 2011)

lol thanks for the quick responce yes thats how im feeling at this point also... but the good thing is i have aquired a hydrolic prunner for freeee for helping out a realestate agent on cleaning up a old farm... so im in talks with a local massey dealer to do a strate trade pruner for fixed hyrdolics.


----------



## DavidC (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey scholar,

I am a new MF135 owner. I'd like to talk off-forum and compare notes. Drop me a note at [email protected]. David Curtis


----------

